# Filter for planted Shrimp tank



## Halil (30 May 2017)

Hi, 
I'm looking for a new internal filter for my Shrimp tank (using interpet nano to sponge filter atm) , I've found the JBL CristalProfi M Greenline , it has the sponge front as well which is nice, has anyone used it before as all reviews are in German..?

If not , are there any recommendations? For a 30 litre tank, doesn't have to be internal, but would like a sponge for them to eat off.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (30 May 2017)

If you're keeping neos which breed really quickly or to a lesser extent cards, then just get any simple air driven foam filter. Personally, I use HOBs but I have to admit that it's a LOT of work to keep rinsing and unclogging the prefilters and to prevent the freshly hatched from being sucked in, you'll need a very fine mesh prefilter which is why they clog up so quickly.

So yes, air driven is the way to go.


----------



## Halil (30 May 2017)

Progen said:


> If you're keeping neos which breed really quickly or to a lesser extent cards, then just get any simple air driven foam filter. Personally, I use HOBs but I have to admit that it's a LOT of work to keep rinsing and unclogging the prefilters and to prevent the freshly hatched from being sucked in, you'll need a very fine mesh prefilter which is why they clog up so quickly.
> 
> So yes, air driven is the way to go.



Hmm I'm torn between upgrading my current air pump and sticking with the dual sponge filter and getting an actual internal filter. The JBL one looks quite good, and I don't expect to be cleaning it that much... 

What air pumps do you recommend..?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (30 May 2017)

Any decent air pump will work fine. I'm not saying that the JBL one is no good. I'm just saying that a simple air driven foam filter can work well too.


----------



## dean (30 May 2017)

If you want more flow get a hob or a canister 
It's easy to put foam of your choice over the intake 
Just buy some filter foam and cut it up into small cubes 
Cut a slit in one side and put it onto the intake pipe 
Make a few and be prepared to change daily 

Remember if you change filters to use the media from your old one in the new one otherwise you'll have problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperJam (31 May 2017)

I have shrimp in both - air driven filter tanks and external filter tanks with pre-filter sponges, it's personal choice but I prefer the water quality in the external filter tank, I find it harder to keep on top of the cleaning in the air filter driven one, it might be psychological but I always feel it's not enough to keep the tank clean. I do like the air pump though, it's an eheim 200 - super quiet.

Also just to add a small pre-filter sponge on an external filter does allow them to graze safely too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Halil (1 Jun 2017)

dean said:


> If you want more flow get a hob or a canister
> It's easy to put foam of your choice over the intake
> Just buy some filter foam and cut it up into small cubes
> Cut a slit in one side and put it onto the intake pipe
> ...



Don't really like the aesthetics of hob filters , I'll stick to the air driven sponge for now then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

